# Petzl Tikka vs Tikkina



## Girmi (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to decide between the Petzl Tikka ($30) and Tikkina ($20). Although they only differ $10, I'm trying to get the most value for my money, so the Tikka is essentially 1.5 times more expensive.
Taken from the official website, the Tikka has 100 lumen and can reach a distance of 55m, while the Tikkina has 80 lumen and can reach 35m. Both have the same battery life.
Can the Tikka actually deliver ~1.5x the range with +20 lumen, at the same battery life?

Which one would you recommend for getting the most value?


----------



## D6859 (Apr 20, 2016)

Girmi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the Petzl Tikka ($30) and Tikkina ($20). Although they only differ $10, I'm trying to get the most value for my money, so the Tikka is essentially 1.5 times more expensive.
> Taken from the official website, the Tikka has 100 lumen and can reach a distance of 55m, while the Tikkina has 80 lumen and can reach 35m. Both have the same battery life.
> ...



When I was buying the first Tikkina, I had a feeling that Tikkina gives you more value for the money. They're both direct driven, so you'll get that extra 20 lumens only with fresh batteries and the difference is soon not notable.

If you count the "throwerness" indicator _distance^2 / lumens_ proposed here, you'll get
Tikka: 55^2/100 = 30.250
Tikkina: 35^2/80 = 15.312
So according to these specs the beam pattern should be highly different between these two headlamps with Tikka having lot brighter hotspot. I think Tikkina has a great beam pattern for headlamp (close-up work).

I'd go with Tikkina. Here you can find discussion on the headlamp.


----------



## LeanBurn (Apr 20, 2016)

+1 to what D6859 said, for those same reasons I went with the Tikkina as well.


----------



## Girmi (Apr 20, 2016)

D6859 said:


> So according to these specs the beam pattern should be highly different between these two headlamps with Tikka having lot brighter hotspot. I think Tikkina has a great beam pattern for headlamp (close-up work).


Then I'll go with the Tikkina, as it is more useful to see a lot near you than small bits far away, while hiking in the dark.
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## D6859 (Apr 20, 2016)

I couldn't find info about the emitter they're using in Tikkina or Tikka. I guess it might be the same emitter, but just driven harder in Tikka. In gradually dimming lights that could result in same runtimes if you just round one up a little bit and round the oher down. 

I think the beam patterns are the same but Petzl has made a mistake in their trow measurements. 

For hiking I would recommend a combination of a floody headlamp (useful when camping too) and a throwier flashlight. Some ppl like to have throwy headlamps to keep their hands free while hiking though. You'll find out what you like soon enough. Tikkina is a good, inexpensive starting point.


----------



## RedForest UK (Apr 21, 2016)

Having tested both I think they are the same apart from the tikka being driven slightly harder (the runtimes look the same on paper due to the way ansi measurements are taken, but a proper curve should show the difference) and the tikka having a clear lens versus a frosted one on the tikkina. 

Overall I prefer the tikkina. The tikka seems to just have had max output and throw boosted to try and justify a higher price point, but the tikkina is probably the more useful general purpose lamp.


----------

